# Google maps - how to get listed...?



## Dante2004 (Aug 23, 2010)

I listed on business on Google places and our business shows up fine.

If you go to google maps and search for screen printing in our area...we show up.

But when you do a google search for screen printing (or any of our other key words) and our city name, we don't show up on the map that is on the page.

I understand why we don't show up on the list of pages...working on that. But not even on the map? There are tiny little dots for businesses in the middle of neighborhoods (home based business I would assume).

Hmm...

This is a new(er) business, so do we just have to be patient and wait as google "finds" us?

I figured that maps, places and the general serach results would share the same database of info for the maps.

If you search for our business name, you don't even have to type in the city and our page(s) fill up just about the first entire page of google - so I know they know we're out there! lol


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Set up a google email address.. (gmail) 

Here are some business solutions some may cost money but look for the free ones.

Google

Google Ad words - screenprinter etc etc


Plus if you had your business name > as your TSF user name you would get more google hits

Google me FatKat Printz... I have a free website (intergreted w/ Google)


----------



## Dante2004 (Aug 23, 2010)

FatKat Printz said:


> *Set up a google email address.. (gmail)*
> 
> Here are some business solutions some may cost money but look for the free ones.
> 
> ...


 
Got this already. Checking out your link now. Hesitant to use my business name as my screen name because I ask a lot of "dumb" questions on there and I don't want THOSE to pop up in the google search results for me business. Catch 22 I guess...

Thanks!


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Add your details to local listings sites, build up some backlinks, pay for some Adwords with local keywords, optimise your website, get lots of text with the keywords that you would want to be found under. Download the Lynx browser - text only so that is what Google sees. Pop some links in your signature with anchor text, so when Google reads this page it sees 'imagesetter' linked to my website and draws the correct conclusion. Sign up with Google webmaster tools and see what the big G actually thinks you are doing. Run a Tag Cloud and see what words are used in your site and what importance they have. If anything isn't as you expect (and it might surprise you) sort it out. Google will find you eventually.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

forget about adwords if you have an retail or commercial address (or someplace your customer can find you)

go to google local (and bing and yahoo) and register your business. 

in about 6 weeks you will be at the top of the search engines. qed.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

binki said:


> forget about adwords if you have an retail or commercial address (or someplace your customer can find you)
> 
> go to google local (and bing and yahoo) and register your business.
> 
> in about 6 weeks you will be at the top of the search engines. qed.


I'm not sure that it works quite like that!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

PositiveDave said:


> I'm not sure that it works quite like that!


i just checked for some of our services with our city name and we were at the top or near the top of the listing on google

we dont buy adwords and we dont pay for advertising. it does work but you need a physical address and you need to put the words of everything you do and your address and phone number on your landing page.


----------



## SupNY (Feb 17, 2011)

As another chap said, get yourself in the local online directories like HotFrog as hotfrog seems to get quite a lot of importance and high ranking with Google search's for location.


----------

